# Isn't this just horrible?



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

http://www.ramsteinyardsales.com/item.jsp?itemId=8189647


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't see much difference to this then having a bowl on a table. It's marketing geared towards kids.

I was just in PJ's Pets in the mall and I saw a whole bunch of glass fish that were painted with neon paint. Bright pink and green. 

I walked out, I don't support that.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

If that bowl holds a gallon or so that wouldn't be all bad for a betta or maybe some cherry shrimp and it could be a fun way to introduce kids to fish keeping under the correct conditions.

It sucks because you know that someone is going to put a goldfish or something else completely unfit in that setup because that's what always happens with people who aren't serious about their fish.



Knight~Ryder said:


> I was just in PJ's Pets in the mall and I saw a whole bunch of glass fish that were painted with neon paint. Bright pink and green.
> 
> I walked out, I don't support that.


That's just awful, every time I see those painted glass fish or painted anything it always makes me cringe especially if it was done via needle.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

As stated, it would be ok for a betta. Now put a 10 gal in the box and that would be a sweet idea. In fact, I once had the idea of gutting one of those ancient console t.v.'s and puting a tank in the cabinet. Might still do it if I can find one of those old sets cheap somewhere. LOL


----------

